# Ariens snowblower ID



## DavidRichard (Oct 14, 2006)

i just inherited an old Ariens snowblower. after replacing the fuel lines and feeding it some new gas she fired right up. It's missing the air cleaner housing and some of the choke linkage and i was hoping someone could point me in the right direction of a site where i could look at an exploded diagram to identify the missing parts. (perhaps the tech manual?)

it is an:

Ariens model 10995

Tecumseh engine Modell H70-130067 s/n 9170-06035

thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

For Ariens parts try this site:
http://partsradar53.arinet.com/scripts/EmpartISAPI.dll?MF&app=ARNC531&lang=EN&TF=Empartweb&loginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer&partner=ARNC

For Tecumseh I use:

http://www.hillcountryoutdoor.com/Parts%20and%20Service/Part%20and%20Service.htm

click on the parts tree.com icon for parts look up with illustrations


----------



## DavidRichard (Oct 14, 2006)

thanks for the links.

can anyone tell me how old this snowblower is?


----------



## thombaker (Jan 26, 2008)

I too just inherited this model snowblower. I need to replace the fuel lines but can't get the cover off to access. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------

